# Mammoth Nation membership



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

Just looking into Mammoth Nation website. Anyone have experience in purchasing with them and is the membership wotlrth it? I do like what I've read so far.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Link? Explanation?


----------



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

Join Mammoth Nation


America's Conservative Marketplace




mammothnation.com




Advertising contacts to products made in the USA and at discounted/reasonable prices. They have 3 membership levels and state they contribute to conservative groups. As advertised on TV.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm guessing they have no members. When I hit the link, it asked me to be the first.


----------



## 7UP guy (Jul 23, 2021)

Wow, that answers that question.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t watch TV. Haven’t seen it.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> I'm guessing they have no members. When I hit the link, it asked me to be the first.


Forget about it. I wouldn't want to belong to any group that would have me. 😁


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I did a search on the net for reviews on Mammoth Nation and decided there were too many negatives to pursue it further....


----------

